# Attention Blackmoor players



## richart (May 18, 2011)

Can you tell me asap those that want a game on Sunday 26 June and/or Tuesday 28 June. Paul at Bearwood Lakes and Anthony at Camberley Heath having very kindly offered to sign some of us in. We have possibly seven spaces at each course for the Sunday. I think the green fees are Â£45 at Bearwood and Â£25 at Camberley, but no doubt the two members will confirm.

The Tuesday is more difficult, but it is possible we could play Camberley on the Tuesday, but it would have to be an early tee off, approx 8.00 am to avoid the ladies. I will be able to confirm when Anthony gets back from Spain next week. 

I would mention that i have played both, and they are superb courses, and should be in top condition in flaming June. To be fair i think priority should be given to those travelling the furthest, so Bob and Jan are first on the list.

Hope this all makes sense. Rich


----------



## PieMan (May 18, 2011)

Interested in a game on the Sunday - don't mind which course as have not played either. Thanks should go to Anthony and Paul for the offers.


----------



## full_throttle (May 18, 2011)

add me for both Sunday and Tuesday please


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

I'm coming down with Losttheplot, so it would depend on him wanting to play. I'd be happy to play bearwood lakes on Sunday though!


----------



## richart (May 18, 2011)

I'm coming down with Losttheplot, so it would depend on him wanting to play. I'd be happy to play bearwood lakes on Sunday though!
		
Click to expand...

HID still banned you from using the car ? 

Are you staying over on the Sunday, otherwise it is a lot of driving.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 18, 2011)

Hi guys - Bearwood is Â£45 - please let me know as there are either 2 or 3 places left - to keep it easier, please do it on the other thread


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2011)

I'll play Bearwood if there are slots left please. Happy to stand down if more travellers from afar want the space though. Just let me know


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 18, 2011)

I'm coming down with Losttheplot, so it would depend on him wanting to play. I'd be happy to play bearwood lakes on Sunday though!
		
Click to expand...

HID still banned you from using the car ? 

Are you staying over on the Sunday, otherwise it is a lot of driving. 

Click to expand...



Staying over Sunday was not in the original plan, but if he changes his mind, I'm flexible. 

I'm sure all the spaces will be gone by the time he sees this though


----------



## bobmac (May 19, 2011)

Myself and Jan would be delighted to play both Sunday at Bearwood and Tuesday at Camberley. Thank you.


----------



## teegirl (May 19, 2011)

.......and thank you from me too.


----------



## Smiffy (May 19, 2011)

I would like to play at Camberley Heath on the Sunday if at all possible.


----------



## jammydodger (May 19, 2011)

I have replied on the other thread but I would like to confirm for Sunday afternoon at Bearwood Lakes. Many thanks to all who are organisiing these days for our benefit.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 19, 2011)

does anyone have a link to the original thread. 

Im booked into the travel lodge at liphook and traveling down sunday night from croydon if anyone wants a lift/split the room cost.


----------



## USER1999 (May 19, 2011)

I would like to play Camberley on the Sunday if possible.


----------



## richart (May 19, 2011)

So far the following golfers have expressed their preferences for days to play and courses.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes : PNWokingham
                        Bobmac
                        Teegirl
                        Jammydodger
                        Homer
                        Sev112
                        Full throttle

Sunday Camberley Heath: TXL
                        Smiffy
                        Murphthemog
                        Pieman
                        Richart

Tuesday Camberley       
                        Teegirl
                        Bobmac  
                        Full throttle


If i have missed anyone please let me know. Sunday we have 16 places, including the two members, Paul and Anthony. Tuesday we will hopefully have 6 places at Camberley, to be confimed with Anthony next week.

Anyone else who is interested in playing please let me know by next week, so we can make definite arrangements.

Rich


----------



## Losttheplot (May 20, 2011)

I'm coming down with Losttheplot, so it would depend on him wanting to play. I'd be happy to play bearwood lakes on Sunday though!
		
Click to expand...

Let me see what I can do!


----------



## Losttheplot (May 20, 2011)

Aztecs check your PM's


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 20, 2011)

Just remembered, I'm oop north working on the Friday and Saturday, so will need to get the train down Sunday morning to Reading. [insert joke about not having car here ] 

Anyone know what time (roughly) we'd be playing on the Sunday as 1st train from Grantham doesn't get into Reading until about 1pm. So could be tricky for me.


----------



## richart (May 20, 2011)

So far the following golfers have expressed their preferences for days to play and courses.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes : PNWokingham
                        Bobmac
                        Teegirl
                        Jammydodger
                        Homer
                        Sev112
                        Full throttle
                        PieMan

Sunday Camberley Heath: TXL
                        Smiffy
                        Murphthemog
                        Aztecs27
                        Richart
                        Losttheplot

Tuesday Camberley       TXL
                        Teegirl
                        Bobmac  
                        Full throttle


If i have missed anyone please let me know. Sunday we have 16 places, including the two members, Paul and Anthony. Tuesday we will hopefully have 6 places including Anthony at Camberley, to be confimed with Anthony next week.

Anyone else who is interested in playing please let me know by next week, so we can make definite arrangements.

Rich
		
Click to expand...


----------



## full_throttle (May 20, 2011)

Just remembered, I'm oop north working on the Friday and Saturday, so will need to get the train down Sunday morning to Reading.
		
Click to expand...

where oop north, I'm in Coventry and can take you from here if that helps

route finder estimates 1hr 51 from Coventry, so I reckon it can be done in about 1hr 40


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 20, 2011)

Just remembered, I'm oop north working on the Friday and Saturday, so will need to get the train down Sunday morning to Reading.
		
Click to expand...

where oop north, I'm in Coventry and can take you from here if that helps

route finder estimates 1hr 51 from Coventry, so I reckon it can be done in about 1hr 40
		
Click to expand...

In Lincolnshire mate, so the wrong "midlands"...Not really oop north then, lol. 

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Losttheplot (May 23, 2011)

Just wondering what sort of times we will be teeing off on Sunday? I'm assuming it will be an afternoon tee off?? Do we have any rough times???


----------



## TXL (May 24, 2011)

Just wondering what sort of times we will be teeing off on Sunday? I'm assuming it will be an afternoon tee off?? Do we have any rough times???
		
Click to expand...

I am looking at getting 2 tee times for Camberley Heath at approx 2pm.


----------



## richart (May 24, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Homer
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle
                       Pie Man

Sunday Camberley Heath.    TXL (Anthony)
                           Smiffy
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle

We have two spaces available at Camberley Heath on Sunday afternoon (tee off approx 2.00) and two spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off times to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course on either day.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2011)

is there any space for a game on sunday,


----------



## richart (May 24, 2011)

is there any space for a game on sunday,
		
Click to expand...

Yes at Camberley Heath. Two spaces available, shall i put you down ?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2011)

what time you planning on tee'ing off rich,


----------



## richart (May 24, 2011)

what time you planning on tee'ing off rich,
		
Click to expand...

2.00 ish, to be confirmed by Anthony.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2011)

book me in for camberly rich, that should tie in quite nicely.

C


----------



## richart (May 24, 2011)

book me in for camberly rich, that should tie in quite nicely.

C
		
Click to expand...


Will do, just one space to fill on the Sunday.


----------



## richart (May 24, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Homer
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle
                       Pie Man

Sunday Camberley Heath.    TXL (Anthony)
                           Smiffy
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart
                           Oddsocks

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle

We have two spaces available at Camberley Heath on Sunday afternoon (tee off approx 2.00) and two spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off times to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course on either day.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2011)

coooool


----------



## Swinger (May 25, 2011)

I'd like to grab the spot at Camberly Heath if possible. 

Cheers


----------



## richart (May 25, 2011)

I'd like to grab the spot at Camberly Heath if possible. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


I assume you are looking at the Sunday. That's fine welcome aboard.


----------



## Swinger (May 25, 2011)

I'd like to grab the spot at Camberly Heath if possible. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...


I assume you are looking at the Sunday. That's fine welcome aboard.
		
Click to expand...

Thats the one. 

Cheers


----------



## richart (May 25, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Homer
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle
                       Pie Man

Sunday Camberley Heath.    TXL (Anthony)
                           Smiffy
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart
                           Oddsocks
                           Swinger

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle

We have two spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off time to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


PS If anyone else would like to play Camberley Heath on the Sunday, i am happy to give up my place. Rich


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2011)

Profuse apologies. Senior moment.
I'm going to have to pull out of the Sunday game at Camberley Heath.
Family barbecue been arranged for ages that I cannot cancel.
Knob


----------



## Losttheplot (May 27, 2011)

Profuse apologies. Senior moment.
I'm going to have to pull out of the Sunday game at Camberley Heath.
Family barbecue been arranged for ages that I cannot cancel.
Knob
    

Click to expand...

Now smiffy has pulled out I'm definately re-confirming I can make Sundays game at Camberley Heath.


----------



## richart (May 27, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Homer
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle
                       Pie Man

Sunday Camberley Heath.    
                           TXL (Anthony)
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart
                           Oddsocks
                           Swinger

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle

We have two spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off time to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


We now have a space at Camberley Heath on the Sunday, as well as two spaces on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Losttheplot (May 30, 2011)

Just for info, myself and Aztecs are booked in for the Sunday night in the travelodge Liphook. If you book online it's only Â£19. (they wouldn't match it over the phone  )

So we shall be available for a beer (pepsi for me, I'm duty Des) Sunday night after the Camberley Heath game. 

If anyone fancies joining us then feel free.


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 30, 2011)

Just for info, myself and Aztecs are booked in for the Sunday night in the travelodge Liphook. If you book online it's only Â£19. (they wouldn't match it over the phone  )

So we shall be available for a beer (pepsi for me, I'm duty Des) Sunday night after the Camberley Heath game. 

If anyone fancies joining us then feel free. 

Click to expand...

Just got to sort out the logistics of getting to Reading on Sunday morning.


----------



## Swinger (May 31, 2011)

Just for info, myself and Aztecs are booked in for the Sunday night in the travelodge Liphook. If you book online it's only Â£19. (they wouldn't match it over the phone  )

So we shall be available for a beer (pepsi for me, I'm duty Des) Sunday night after the Camberley Heath game. 

If anyone fancies joining us then feel free. 

Click to expand...

I will be about, booked in same place. 

Might be spending the evening polishing the clubs though depending on how I play at Camberley or possibly looking for some new ones!


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2011)

It's a shame we're not nearer Horsham. Some friends of mine have a very nice pub at Kingsfold and I'm sure we'd get very favourable rates if we went. It's about a 35 minute drive though I think.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

Could I please put my name down for one of the Camberley Heath slots on Tuesday?

Is anyone staying over Monday night? If so where?


----------



## richart (May 31, 2011)

Could I please put my name down for one of the Camberley Heath slots on Tuesday?

Is anyone staying over Monday night? If so where?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can Rick. Think Jan and Bob are staying at the Liphook travelodge Sunday and Monday. Â£19 a night so get in quick.


----------



## richart (May 31, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Homer
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle
                       Pie Man

Sunday Camberley Heath.    
                           TXL (Anthony)
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart
                           Oddsocks
                           Swinger

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle
                           Rickg

We have two spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off time to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


We now have a space at Camberley Heath on the Sunday, as well as two spaces on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

One space on Sunday and one on Tuesday at Camberley Heath.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

If I stay over, it will probably be nearer Camberley as it's an early tee off,  (need my beauty sleep). 

Looking at Â£35 for the Travelodge at Frimley which is 0.2 miles away, unless anyone has a spare floor nearby.....

Anyway wouldnt want to risk getting the next room to Bob & Jan as I hear the walls at Travelodge are rather thin!!


----------



## Swinger (May 31, 2011)

Of course you can Rick. Think Jan and Bob are staying at the Liphook travelodge Sunday and Monday. Â£19 a night so get in quick.
		
Click to expand...

Table for 2 at the Little Chef I reckon too.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

rickG, i've got a family room booked for at liphook travel lodge sunday night. your welcome to have the spare bed there, just no funny business!


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

rickG, i've got a family room booked for at liphook travel lodge sunday night. your welcome to have the spare bed there, just no funny business!
		
Click to expand...

very kind offer mate....what time is the 1st tee on Monday? I was planning to drive down in the morning, but just thinking about the M25 around that stretch from Hertfordshire has brought me out in cold sweats!!


----------



## jammydodger (May 31, 2011)

I'll be lurking in the shadows of the Liphook travelodge on Sunday and Monday nights. However i'm such a light sleeper that I can hear a mouse fart from 100 paces. No hanky panky from any of you lot sharing rooms thankyou very much


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

rick, i was only coming from croydon, but like you i had the impression the drive on a monday am was going to be a nightmere... just let me know.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

sounds like a piss up in the travel lodge


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2011)

sounds like a piss up in the travel lodge
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great plan


----------



## TXL (May 31, 2011)

rick, i was only coming from croydon, but like you i had the impression the drive on a monday am was going to be a nightmere... just let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Having driven from North Hertfordshire to Heathrow for work I can vouch that the M25 from Watford to Heathrow is a giant car park from 6am onwards. Also most of the clockwise carriageway from M23 to Heathrow is a car park.

Only thing I can suggest is get to the M3 or A3 junction early.

From Croydon, I would take M25/A3 to Guildford/A31 to Farnham/A325

From Herts, M25/M3 to J4 (Farnborough)/A331 to A31 then as above.

Richard will correct me if there is a better way


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

Agreed Anthony,
I have to travel down to Bournemouth, Basingstoke and Bracknell with my job on a regular basis and it's absolute hell in the mornings....think I will take Oddsocks offer up and join the orgy, I mean party, at the Liphook Travelodge on Sunday night.


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan
		
Click to expand...

Shall I bring my MP fli-hi 3 & 4 irons for you to try out??


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

Agreed Anthony,
I have to travel down to Bournemouth, Basingstoke and Bracknell with my job on a regular basis and it's absolute hell in the mornings....think I will take Oddsocks offer up and join the orgy, I mean party, at the Liphook Travelodge on Sunday night.
		
Click to expand...

well its funny you say that


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan
		
Click to expand...

Shall I bring my MP fli-hi 3 & 4 irons for you to try out??  

Click to expand...



Actually, I took the two iron out for a bash on sunday and hit it off the tee a few times and it went quite well. Still can't hit it off the deck very consistently, but I've lost the ability to do this with my 3 and 4 iron (shut it! ), so I think I just need some practice getting my longer irons consistent again. 

Popped one to about 290 yards (down wind) with it on Sunday.


----------



## Swinger (May 31, 2011)

Did someone say orgy?


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2011)

Did someone say orgy?
		
Click to expand...

Yep...Bob & Jan's room, Liphook Travelodge, Sunday night....bring a gimp mask....mine's at the cleaners after an unfortunate episode with Smiffy!!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

Did someone say orgy?
		
Click to expand...

im sure i can find where the nearest boobie bar is,


----------



## richart (May 31, 2011)

Aldershot. So someone told me.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

there's a good man., i was planning on a visit, but im not sure rich wants to split the bill :O


----------



## richart (May 31, 2011)

there's a good man., i was planning on a visit, but im not sure rich wants to split the bill :O
		
Click to expand...

Take plenty of Â£1 coins.


----------



## bobmac (May 31, 2011)

We've had a change of plan. As the travel ldoges dont have a bar, we're camping here
http://www.deers-hut.co.uk/

Only about a mile from the travel lodge but about 30 yards from the bar


----------



## full_throttle (May 31, 2011)

Bob, that's not too far to stumble back from


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

So bob will be drunk driving he's powercaddy round the camp site lol


----------



## bobmac (May 31, 2011)

So bob will be drunk driving he's powercaddy round the camp site lol
		
Click to expand...

Probably with Jan sat on it if she gets stuck into some bourboun


----------



## Oddsocks (May 31, 2011)

Did someone say orgy?
		
Click to expand...

Yep...Bob & Jan's room, Liphook Travelodge, Sunday night....bring a gimp mask....mine's at the cleaners after an unfortunate episode with Smiffy!!   

Click to expand...

Wrong on so many levels!


----------



## teegirl (May 31, 2011)

If I stay over, it will probably be nearer Camberley as it's an early tee off,  (need my beauty sleep). 

Looking at Â£35 for the Travelodge at Frimley which is 0.2 miles away, unless anyone has a spare floor nearby.....

Anyway wouldnt want to risk getting the next room to Bob & Jan as I hear the walls at Travelodge are rather thin!!  

Click to expand...


Oh dear, Bob told you !!!! ....    

However you should be fine, as long as the weather forcast is ok, we're camping    

So yes Rick, plenty of floor space.


----------



## Swinger (May 31, 2011)

there's a good man., i was planning on a visit, but im not sure rich wants to split the bill :O
		
Click to expand...

Take plenty of Â£1 coins.  

Click to expand...

I'll bring my jar of pennies.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2011)

Can I be a real pain in the arse and ask if I can swap from Bearwood Lakes to Camberley heath for the Sunday. HID has been invited to a friends place for a BBQ and girlie afternoon in Camberley so it makes life easier logistically for me. Can someone Richart/TXL etc confirm if this is ok. If not I'll have to stick with Bearwood Lakes (won't be a problem on my account) and HID will just have to leave earlier to meet me


----------



## richart (May 31, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Pie Man
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle


Sunday Camberley Heath.    
                           TXL (Anthony)
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart
                           Oddsocks
                           Swinger
                           Homer

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle
                           Rickg

We have one spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off time to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...




We now have one space at Bearwood Lakes on the Sunday, and one place at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## richart (May 31, 2011)

Can I be a real pain in the arse and ask if I can swap from Bearwood Lakes to Camberley heath for the Sunday. HID has been invited to a friends place for a BBQ and girlie afternoon in Camberley so it makes life easier logistically for me. Can someone Richart/TXL etc confirm if this is ok. If not I'll have to stick with Bearwood Lakes (won't be a problem on my account) and HID will just have to leave earlier to meet me   

Click to expand...

Changed for you Martin, no problem


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 1, 2011)

Blimey, is it still happening at Blackmoor! Been looking at this thread for the last week or so and all the talk is about Bearwood Lakes and Camberley Heath!

So what's happening, is there list of groups yet?

But don't worry guys, it's only 'cos I'm jealous and not able to make the Sunday and the Tuesday.
How do you do it, shouldn't you all be working?
  

Golfmmad.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 1, 2011)

Gm, it's my first day off this year, no guilt here!


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, good luck to you mate.  

Look forward to meeting up on the Monday. 

Golfmmad.


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2011)

Just to update courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

Sunday Bearwood Lakes. PN Wokingham (Paul)
                       Bobmac
                       Teegirl
                       Jammydodger
                       Pie Man
                       Sev112
                       Full throttle


Sunday Camberley Heath.    
                           TXL (Anthony)
                           Murphthemog
                           Aztecs27
                           Losttheplot
                           Richart
                           Oddsocks
                           Swinger
                           Homer

Tuesday Camberley Heath.   TXL (Anthony)
                           Bobmac
                           Teegirl
                           Full throttle
                           Rickg
                           Jammydodger

We have one spaces available at Camberley Heath on the Tuesday (tee off approx 8.00) Exact tee off time to be confirmed later. 

Please put your name down asap if you would like to play this lovely course.

Any queries regarding Bearwood Lakes, including tee off times should be directed to Paul, (PN Wokingham). Any queries regarding Camberley Heath can be directed to me.

Thanks again to Paul and Anthony for so kindly arranging the golf for us.

Rich
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...




We now have one space at Bearwood Lakes on the Sunday
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## TXL (Jun 5, 2011)

Thought I would make the list of players a bit easier to read 

Courses and players for Sunday 26th and Tuesday 28th June.

*Sunday Bearwood Lakes.*

PN Wokingham (Paul)
Bobmac
Teegirl
Jammydodger
Pie Man
Sev112
Full throttle


*Sunday Camberley Heath.*

TXL (Anthony)
Murphthemog
Aztecs27
Losttheplot
Richart
Oddsocks
Swinger
Homer
*Tuesday Camberley Heath.* 

TXL (Anthony)
Bobmac
Teegirl
Full throttle
Rickg
Jammydodger
Currently one place available at Bearwood Lakes on the Sunday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2011)

What time are we off on the Sunday at Camberley?


----------



## TXL (Jun 6, 2011)

What time are we off on the Sunday at Camberley?
		
Click to expand...

Approx 2pm


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for updating Bearwood Lakes and Camberley Heath details Anthony. As you have probably worked out i am not good on computers !


----------



## rickg (Jun 7, 2011)

rickG, i've got a family room booked for at liphook travel lodge sunday night. your welcome to have the spare bed there, just no funny business!
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm I'll take you up on the offer mate....

has anyone got a spare bed I can share Monday evening?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 13, 2011)

I have just made the booking at Bearwood, sort of! We have 2 options, 1.40 and 1.50 or 2.50 and 3pm. There is a block booking of 20 in the middle. Seeing as Bob, Jan and Jammy are travelling from furthest away, can you please let me know which you would prefer? I need to get back to the club and cancel one booking!  

1 space left - please shout if you fancy it

We could meet for lunch at midday if people fancy it - likely to be a roast and normal bar menu? I won't be going out without polishing off half a cow, roast potaties and gravy!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

rickG, i've got a family room booked for at liphook travel lodge sunday night. your welcome to have the spare bed there, just no funny business!
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm I'll take you up on the offer mate....

has anyone got a spare bed I can share Monday evening?

Click to expand...

Remember rick, no funny business.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 13, 2011)

I have just made the booking at Bearwood, sort of! We have 2 options, 1.40 and 1.50 or 2.50 and 3pm. There is a block booking of 20 in the middle. Seeing as Bob, Jan and Jammy are travelling from furthest away, can you please let me know which you would prefer? I need to get back to the club and cancel one booking!  

1 space left - please shout if you fancy it

We could meet for lunch at midday if people fancy it - likely to be a roast and normal bar menu? I won't be going out without polishing off half a cow, roast potaties and gravy! 

Click to expand...

I just happy to be attending, athough if you held a gun at my head I'd opt for the later tee time. Maybe meet up for lunch at 1 instead.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont think me and Jan are fussy. The later tee off is fine if you want to do your Desperate Dan impression


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm there all night so it doesnt bother me when we tee off. You choose and i'll be there in plenty of time either way , thanks Paul


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys
All booked for Bearwood on Sunday 26 June at 2.50 and 3pm. I will probably get there about 1pm for a spot of food - see you there. 1 space still remaining! Cheers. Paul


----------



## sev112 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys
All booked for Bearwood on Sunday 26 June at 2.50 and 3pm. I will probably get there about 1pm for a spot of food - see you there. 1 space still remaining! Cheers. Paul
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for organising, Paul
What will teh green fee be on a Sunday /

S


----------



## Snelly (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys
All booked for Bearwood on Sunday 26 June at 2.50 and 3pm. I will probably get there about 1pm for a spot of food - see you there. 1 space still remaining! Cheers. Paul
		
Click to expand...

Hi there.

If there is still a place, I would be delighted to come and play at Bearwood.  It has been on my list to play for a while and I would love a nice Sunday afternoon game there.

Best regards 


Snelly.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Snelly. Â£45 - happy to see you there. 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice one Paul I may have to join you for lunch. btw can you pay by debit card ? Some clubs only take cash but I wont have enough until after we've played and i've cleaned everyone out


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Dave - they take all sorts at our place - debit, credit.. Come and join me for some roast potatoes and gravy and whatever else - the gravy is the dogs - Smiffy will be drooling into his ovaltine! Judging from Snelly's current form, we may well have a game on - I feel a bit of misinformation may be needed, trouble is, it is pretty much as you see it - a course where first timers can do well.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 14, 2011)

Are we allowed a caddy?


----------



## PNWokingham (Jun 14, 2011)

Are we allowed a caddy?
		
Click to expand...

we haven't got caddies at the club - do you mean bring one with you? If so, no probs


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 14, 2011)

Aztec is looking for a lift, so if he wants to carry my bag and clean my clubs  I can pick him up Sunday morning...lol


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2011)

Aztec is looking for a lift, so if he wants to carry my bag and clean my clubs  I can pick him up Sunday morning...lol
		
Click to expand...

If I was playing Bearwood, I'd take you up on that offer, I could carry your clubs and my clubs  )


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 14, 2011)

Aztec is looking for a lift, so if he wants to carry my bag and clean my clubs  I can pick him up Sunday morning...lol
		
Click to expand...

If I was playing Bearwood, I'd take you up on that offer, I could carry your clubs and my clubs  )
		
Click to expand...

If you remain nice I'll still pick you up!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 14, 2011)

Aztec is looking for a lift, so if he wants to carry my bag and clean my clubs  I can pick him up Sunday morning...lol
		
Click to expand...

If I was playing Bearwood, I'd take you up on that offer, I could carry your clubs and my clubs  )
		
Click to expand...

If you remain nice I'll still pick you up! 

Click to expand...

Of course I'll remain nice!  It is massively out of your way though!! I'll know at the weekend whether I'm stuck or not. As long as my rents don't mind not having a car for a week, I should be good to go


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 14, 2011)

Aztec is looking for a lift, so if he wants to carry my bag and clean my clubs  I can pick him up Sunday morning...lol
		
Click to expand...

If I was playing Bearwood, I'd take you up on that offer, I could carry your clubs and my clubs  )
		
Click to expand...

If you remain nice I'll still pick you up! 

Click to expand...

Of course I'll remain nice!  It is massively out of your way though!! I'll know at the weekend whether I'm stuck or not. As long as my rents don't mind not having a car for a week, I should be good to go 

Click to expand...


Don't forget if you can get someone to drive you an hour or so west I'll come and get you on my way down.


----------

